# Corsair Trimaran



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

I am thinking on getting one, does anyone have one?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

While I don't have a Corsair, I have sailed on them a lot. It really depends on what kind of sailing you are looking to do. 

If you are wanting to race in the One-Design circuit, then you will want a Corsair F24 or F28. If you want to primarily race and sail short cruises, then the F28 is probably a better choice. However, if you're looking to do a lot of daysailing, cruising and making longer duration trips, I would go with a Telstar 28 or Quorning Dragonfly, neither the F24 or F28 have anything close to resembling standing headroom. You'd need to go up to an F31 to get a reasonable size of accommodation in the cabin IMHO. 

I've sent you a bit more detailed info in a PM.


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

I just want something that is easy to sail and is able to do 20 knots. The F24 that I was on seemed to easy to sail compared to other style boats.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Going 20 Knots under sail is just wrong


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Sailormann said:


> Going 20 Knots under sail is just wrong


My CS does that, doesn't yours?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well if yours can then I'm sure mine can too...  Actually - your boat rates faster than mine so maybe we would only get to 19 1/2 ...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Obviously, sailing a CS-brand boat leads to delusional behavior...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

C'Mon SD - drink the Kool-Aid - sell the eggcrate and get a boat with a pedigree


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If I wanted a leadmine like a CS, I would have bought an Alberg 30.. or a Hallberg Rassy...


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

I think everyone needs a trimaran ! If you have been on one yet then you have not sailed yet. Its all about speed isn't it? See how fast the wind can move you, with the ability to sleep on it and be safe of course... 

Sailormann. I think your boat would get 20 knots! In a 50knots of wind going downwind maybe? heheheh


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

If it were only about speed we would not be sailors...would we! If I only cared about speed I would buy a big powerboat and a gas station.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have an F24 and sail it constantly in all types of conditions. I primarily solo and like to clock in distances app., 250nm round trip. I am not a racer and feel this IS the best pocket cruiser you can buy for the money. No one would disagree on a comparable sized boat (30 or less) if you made one trip.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

guajiro said:


> I have an F24 and sail it constantly in all types of conditions. I primarily solo and like to clock in distances app., 250nm round trip. I am not a racer and feel this IS the best pocket cruiser you can buy for the money. No one would disagree on a comparable sized boat (30 or less) if you made one trip.


IMHO, the Corsair F24 is a lousy pocket cruiser. It has generally doesn't come with a real marine head, holding tank or galley. It also doesn't have enough headroom for anyone but a midget. Cruising on a F24 or F28 is more like camping on water.... if you want a decent trimaran pocket cruiser, try a Dragonfly 800 or a Telstar 28.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sailingdog:
Your points are completely valid and you are correct "pocket cruising" in an F24 is like camping on the water, I totally agree with that statement and would think the 28 would be the same but a bit larger. I do not however see the distinction between the Dragonfly 800 it is virtually the same boat. Nonetheless, I have owned and avidly sailed all the above; Macgregor 26, Catalina 25, and co-owner in the new Hunter 25. Again I sail long distances (Coastal) solo in all the boats and found there is absolutely no comparison when comparing the Corsair, NONE. None of the boats outlined have good heads and none of the above does anyone actually go down below and hang out so head room not my concern. I am over six feet tall and over 200lbs and find the Corsair more than enough room to accomplish my pocket sailing needs along with my wife's. My bottom line is when I sail to the Bahamas, Keys, up to Charleston, etc..., depending on the weather average any where from 9-14knts at any point of sail and do that safely. I can fly the chute solo with the auto and make any tack, jibe with ease, that I cannot say for any of my previous boats. And in 10ft seas (my max) I feel MUCH MORE stable offshore than again with any of my previous boats. Cabin space is ridiculous for these size boats hence the term "Pocket Cruiser"
Corsair F24 THE BEST POCKET CRUISER ANYONE CAN BUY FOR THE MONEY NO QUESTION!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The Telstar 28 has six feet of head room, a full marine head with holding tank and a full galley, with optional refrigerator. If you and your wife are looking for a larger boat to move up to, it might be something to look at.  In fact, it has almost as much cabin space as the main cabin in a F31CC.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Look guys, no matter how you "twist it"....want speed and confort....may I interst you in a real sail boat???  

Guaranteed confort for up to 8, and good speed too!!!





















tommyt said:


> If it were only about speed we would not be sailors...would we! If I only cared about speed I would buy a big powerboat and a gas station.


I don't know if I understood that......I am not a sailor???


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree with Guajiro on this one! Your more on deck then inside, if your inside your usually eating or sleeping. I say sailing is about speed, who mentioned motor boats? I said sailing, if you never raced and sailed slow boats then your thinking of going fast isn't in your knowledge of sailing! I say the fastest you can go under sail is the idea here, think of going to the islands in half the time that you normally would, that would be awesome!

Single hull boats are fat and slow!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

ImASonOfaSailor said:


> Single hull boats are fat and slow!


Ohh nooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please don't call my boat fat...not again...I will have a nervous breakdown....another guy calling my boat fat.....look man she is a slow crusier, weighing 40.000lbs, what can I do???

Please accept my appologies, I am now going back to my corner and cry....

Fat....fat....slow.....slow.....huuuuuu........huhhhhhhhhhh.......slow....fat....buuuuuuuuhuuuuuuu


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

Giulietta i am sorry mannnnnnnn, that isn't what I meant dude! I am IALMAOROTF ( I am laughing my ass off rolling on the floor) I respect all sailboats i was just talking about speed......


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

ImASonOfaSailor said:


> Giulietta i am sorry mannnnnnnn, that isn't what I meant dude! I am IALMAOROTF ( I am laughing my ass off rolling on the floor) I respect all sailboats i was just talking about speed......


Thank you, ...dude....really, you don't know what its like.....its hard being out there, sailing at 5 knots all day...and then I see you guys go so fast, and my boat is almost stopped, but I use the engine, and can do almost 7 knots.....

Thanks, I will think about a tri now.....I wonder, is it scary??? I mean...to sail fast???wow....you got me going man.....I'm selling the cruiser.....I'm selling the cruiser....I want SPEEEEED!!!!!

wow....

well, back to slow sailing.....sigh....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giu... If I got something like that, I'd be going aground every time I tried to leave the damn harbor... your fat boat has a draft of almost 10'... A bit too deep for the skinny waters I sail.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

If I had a boat like giuliette I would find a deeper harbor
when I get a certain person to take me on her f 28 I will let you know but she says no way to cruising it, just wants to go fast


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

soul searcher said:


> If I had a boat like giuliette I would find a deeper harbor
> when I get a certain person to take me on her f 28 I will let you know but she says no way to cruising it, just wants to go fast


Half the ports I like to visit, Giu's boat would go aground approaching.  New England isn't very friendly to boats that go aground, since we have lots of big nasty rocks mixed in with the mud and sand.


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

The Trimaran hells at 15 degrees under any weather condition while doing 12- 20 knots once you learn to sail it because its a little different there is no tweaking the sails like you would a monohull. I was very impressed with it! My dad use to race like I said and you had to sit still and no movement on the boat was required! On a Tri it doesn't matter where you go it is very stable and fast.............. always!


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

Comon guys don't beat him up anymore, Giu's boat is nice just not a Trimaran! The F36 is very nice!Sailing World - Corsair 36, Fast Cruising Tri


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Son of a Sailor: It sounds as if cost is of no issue, if that is the case you should consider the Dragonfly 1200 Ocean Cruiser. They all hell the same don't they???


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

ImASonOfaSailor said:


> Comon guys don't beat him up anymore, Giu's boat is nice just not a Trimaran! QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks man...I really need a friend to defend me...thanks..yeahhh stop beating me, guys, just because I have a slow fat cruising boat.
> 
> ...


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Giulietta said:


> besides I can't go anywhere, I am missing all the nice harbours....because someone put this horrible thing almost 10 feet bellow the water line...Its a problem, all my friends in their fast race boats pass me, and go to the beach, an I have to stay away from the harbours, because of that stupid ugly keel thing...I can only visit the harbours where they have tankers...damn...


Well.... Giu, I know you are just kidding but in my end and most of NGBay and the places I like to cruise to your statement is almost all fact  You could go down to Newport and see TB and play with the old AC boats.... but up my end I could lose you in the mud with my slug


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

christyleigh said:


> Well.... Giu, I know you are just kidding but in my end and most of NGBay and the places I like to cruise to your statement is almost all fact  You could go down to Newport and see TB and play with the old AC boats.... but up my end I could lose you in the mud with my slug


CL good to read you again. how's life treating you??

Yes I am only joking...its a thing I have with Dan about my draft  .

As you know, in my neck of the woods (a term I learnt in Denver  ), draft is not a problem, except a few places in the North, but on high tide you can get in.

And you can pretty much go anywhere even with 20 feet draft here.

We all get our boats for our purpose, I have no question about it, if I had a draft problem, I would not have that boat.

When I was in Boston with Tom, sailing the CS, I saw a few places where I couldn't even go. In fact I doubt I could go to the place where he moors..

Anyway, for what I do, and where and how I sail, mine is the way to go, for your sail yours is the way to go.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

> Originally posted by Tommyt - If it were only about speed we would not be sailors...would we! If I only cared about speed I would buy a big powerboat and a gas station.


Well, now, this coming from a guy that owns a Sea Ray? You should have never told us that, Tommy. Giudo is looking for you. Better let someone else start that Sea Ray from now on (smile).



> Originally posted by - Giulietta
> Thanks man...I really need a friend to defend me...thanks..yeahhh stop beating me, guys, just because I have a slow fat cruising boat.


You don't have a slow, fat cruising boat. You have a thin, slim racing machine. You have made several improvements lately, namely the dodger. But you are not there yet. Please note below, the placement of the solar panels and BBQ Grills...










Now, look below at how everyone is smiling and having fun:










The pictures above are a true cruising yacht. It has speed. It has style. It has comfort. And most of all, it has a truly modest, handsome captain:










Need I say more?


----------



## sailjumanji (Dec 6, 2000)

SonofaSailor,

My first post, but think I have something to add on this one. I started sailing about 18 years ago, with a Prindle 16 catamaran. Raced that, and crewed on a Prindle 19 at Nationals-level events. When I started a family, purchased a Beneteau 235 - which was a nice boat and had decent room below for my daughter to play. But it was very difficult to go from cat sailing to pushing for hull speed on the Beneteau. In 1995 we purchased one of the first Corsair 24's. My wife and I sailed that competing in Leukemia Cup, NOOD events, Nationals in Florida. Our best year was 2006 when we placed second in a One Design fleet of over a dozen boats - with just the two of us onboard. In late 1999, I traded in the 24 for a new Corsair 28R. We raced that for seven years, including four trips to Key West Race Week in January. BTW, I was also the Class President for the 24's, and then the 28's. We also won two Harvest Moon regatta - offshore race of 150 miles - multihull fleets, only being beaten across the line by a carbon fiber 46 ft tri, and a lightweight 40 ft tri. This past year I crewed on a friends 28R, and I don't remember how many hours we beat the first monohull - a Transpac 52 - across the finish line. I do remember passing them in the early morning light though, while two of our crew slept, one steered, and the other held the mainsheet. And the Transpac crew lined up on the high side miserable, yet waving, and the skipper refusing to even look at us. You get used to it. And his fleet started well ahead of us, in the 300-boat fleet.

Earlier this year I sold the Corsair 28R, as my wife tired of racing (after only 11 years - but then again, she steered the boat in all of those races), and many of my friends have moved to cruising boats. I now have a Seawind 1000 (33 ft cat), but have Corsair 28R crew opportunities for all of the races - so probably the best of both worlds. As a pure, sailing boat - any of the Corsairs are hard to beat. No Corsair owner ever goes back to a monohull, but we have a lot of converted J-boat (105, 109, 33)owners in the fleet. Top speed that we reached was 21-22 knots downwind under spinnaker, but we were trying as hard as we could to sail deep and power down! The boat sailed comfortably around 15-18 knots, and above that you had to hold on as the helmsperson could make sudden moves to toss you off. (BTW, at this speed, the 24 gets a bit exciting.) We took out some non-sailors and was doing 19 knots one day with main and jib alone, and beers in hand, and I think they never really realized how extraordinary it was to do that on a sailboat. On top of that, I trailered the boat from Texas to Florida several times each year behind a pickup or Tahoe.

Yeah, you get a lot more cabin volume in a monohull of similar length. OTOH, if that is what you want - buy a Seawind that has a saloon big enough to slow dance! Frankly the Corsair is more comfortable than tent camping. One of the local owners just returned from spending two weeks in the Abacos with his girlfriend on a 28R, and they are still boyfriend/girlfriend.

Again, if you truly want to sail, and have the feel of a well-balanced sail and foil plan while traveling at monohull-unheard-of speed, there is no comparison. You'll be among the first boats to finish, and claim the best dock spot, be the first to tap the beer keg, and already have your shower and maybe even a nap before the monohulls arrive. And then have the choice of putting it on a trailer to get home.

Downside? They are expensive. Carbon fiber mast, carbon beams, three hulls - one of that comes cheap. You can find some good used boats for sale. But thankfully resale is also decent, and new boats are getting more expensive all of the time. My Corsair 24 was purchased in 1995 and traded in 1999, for 90% of what I paid for it. My Corsair 28R sold late last year for a little more than 90% of what I paid for it. (Mostly because new boats in 1999 were $80k equipped, and now $125k equipped.) Not everyone has been so lucky, especially those that have them for a couple of years and sell due to divorce, or marriage, or other unplanned events. Of course the same is true for the monohulls.

So now I have a lot of hull and equipment and amenities in the Seawind 1000 cat. Refrig, freezer, hot water, shower, bbq, sleeps more than I care to bring with me ... The things the other guys are talking about. But my rating is 135 sec/mi, and hull speed around 7 knots. (Yeah, it gets higher on a reach, but most times when there is a cruising destination involved, you are not reaching.) Compare that to a 21 sec/mi PHRF rating for the 28R. But I miss the pure sailing experience of the Corsair, and look forward to the crew opportunities racing.

Seawind 1000 Jumanji
Ex Corsair 28R Persevere
Ex Corsair 24 Mariposa
Ex Beneteau 235


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

PersevereF28R 

nice to hear your story, like I said It has been 3 weeks now since I have been on the corsair 24 and I am still talking about it! I never really cared for the room that a boat had only if your docked and its raining out! 

I do have my wife wanting one so that is in my favor! I am working on making the payment to be not a problem! I am also looking for a used one, I dont know what size I want really but the 36 is very nice, cant find that used yet! Owell I will keep looking sounds like you enjoyed the corsair that is good to hear, because I think I have made up my mind on this make!


My dad is always saying "the dock slip is going to be more then what it was with our boat!" 

that is a concern but maybe I can find something in shallow waters? What do you think of a year to stay away from or is there one model not to buy? How was the 28R for you and your wife did you have enough room on it? How was in heay air like 30 to 40 knots? Of course you had to do a reef in the main but how did it handle? We use to race alot with my dads monohull it was very narrow and quick but nothing like this!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

ImASonOfaSailor said:


> The Trimaran hells at 15 degrees under any weather condition while doing 12- 20 knots once you learn to sail it because its a little different there is no tweaking the sails like you would a monohull. I was very impressed with it! My dad use to race like I said and you had to sit still and no movement on the boat was required! On a Tri it doesn't matter where you go it is very stable and fast.............. always!


Actually, you can tweak the sails on a trimaran, just as you can on a monohull, and get a small improvement in speed. The real issue is that the cues you'd have on a monohull are mostly missing on a trimaran. You often have to use your other senses to notice when an adjustment needs to be made. On my boat, I can often tell by the sound of the boat that the main or the genoa need to be adjusted.


----------



## sailjumanji (Dec 6, 2000)

Hi again IASOS,

Wow - did you see that America's Cup finish! Exciting racing.

Back to the trimaran though. Re: years to stay away from, some of the early boats used the F-27 beams, or something similar. By end of 1999 - when mine was built - the beam design had changed over. Beam flange delamination was the only problem that I was aware of. Some of the rudders had issue with not being exactly symmetric, but those were replaced and it was real obvious if you find a boat with a bad rudder (steers very different on one tack vs the other). Some of the pre-1998 Omohundro masts had issue with the headsail slider popping out in a reefed situation. But that was fixed at least by 1999. Used to be that if you looked on Ian Farrier's website, you could find a list of items to look for, mostly on F-27's. But also be advised that Ian - designer - split from Corsair around 2001 was not friendly, and I don't think you will find any good words from him re: Corsair. Also, he is competing with Corsair now on some similar model sales.

The Corsair 36 was originally a Farrier 35 ft design that he did not finish. That was about the same time as the split, and Corsair hired another designer to finish it, and it is marketed as the Corsair 36. The F-36 is a much older model that Ian had designed years before Corsair started building the 36. Home built, as is the F-25C, F-9a (although same length as Corsair F-31), F-33, etc. I think Ian is pretty clear which are his current designs. However, although the "F" moniker has been dropped from the 28R, the new boats look identical to my Y2K model that was made while Ian still apparently roamed the factory, and claimed the design as his own. Enough politics.

Dock slip? I dry sailed my boat each time. Launches in the same amount of time as a power boat, plus five minutes to fold out both sides - and you are basically at the same point as a slipped boat. Mainsail stores on the boom. Cost me $65 per month for dry storage vs $300 per month for the slip I have now. Why leave it in the water?

One other reason we made the jump to the 28R from the 24 is that it has a lot more load-carrying ability. We wanted to take my daughter, her friend, and her friends parents sailing. The 24 really suffers with that much extra weight onboard. The 28R floats are much larger, and even stepping on them from the dock you can notice a big difference. Plus the cockpit on the 28R is huge. You can sail around with four adults in it, but most of the time everyone is out on the nets - including the person steering. You can see the sails much better from there, and a tiller extension is easy to use. (We had a 10 ft carbon fiber one from Acme that weighed 18 ozs) But I also liked the 24, and the differences are easily discerned with a sail of each model. The good thing about the 24 is that you can race it - with spinnaker - with two people. Again, that is what my wife and I did. The 28R was a much more powerful boat, and you better have three onboard for downwind and mark maneuvers. A fourth onboard is what people normally race with.

At anchor, we would stretch a boom tent across the boom and tied to the shrouds and the aft eyes on the floats. Made most of the 19 ft wide boat shaded. I hung a barbeque pit off of the back, and made some mean shrimp tacos and rum drinks. There is a dedicated spot for a porta-pottie, plus a privacy curtain.

We slept two adults and two 13-yr olds inside the cabin in a rain storm. You could also sleep outside on the nets under the boom tent, if the sound of flapping canvas doesn't bother you. Although Corsair says weight is 2700 lbs, the real scales say around 3100 lbs with motor and sails in race condition. Doesn't take much of an anchor to hold - alum Fortress 17 with 6 ft chain, and a bridle - and it held beautifully. When we sailed Nationals in Ft Walton Beach, we would motor the boat up into about 2 ft of water, anchor out in deeper water, and then anchor stern ashore, and did it that way for a week. It's something special to step off of the back and not get your swimsuit wet. Boards up it floats in 12 inches of water.

We probably overnighted on the boat less than five times per year. Usually it was associated with a race, and a stopover point away from civilization. Or an overnight offshore race. My family tends to opt for cable TV, AC and hot showers. Of course, when you sail so quickly, it is not a big issue to run back into port and the hotels at night! Probably the bigger factor though is that there is not a plethora of sheltered anchorages here in Galveston Bay, and tight spots makes for sleepless nights wondering which of the boats around you is going to drag.

High winds. I have raced the boat with experienced crew in the high 20's (knots, wind speed). We put a single reef in. I have joy sailed the boat in mid 20's with three onboard and single reef, and the boat behaves nicely. However, reefing the boat using the roller furling boom is not as simple as a standard stack pack setup. On these boats, you tension the topping lift, drop the halyard, and roll the main around the boom. Then attach the cunningham, and tie the clew reef line around the boom. The clew reef line can be a challenge in really big waves when the boom is flailing around. But once reefed, the boat behaves very nicely. Very balanced and behaved. I have never sailed the boat above 30 knots. Thankfully, most Race Committees don't want us racing in that stuff either. Even at high 20's, your concern is out of control, broaching monohulls as you sail by upright. Saw that two years ago at Key West. Broken booms, masts, broaches. Limit of damage to our fleet was some torn sails, and one set of mainsail blocks that blew. (A non-stock Ronstan one, that was undersized.)

My wife loved the boat, but honestly, she was not a fan of high wind sailing. She was timid at wind speeds above 22 knots. Not that we every broke anything, but she still had the fear. If she had spent some time crewing for one of the guy teams I sailed with, in very high wind, she would have seen that the boat can take it well. With those guys, we raced full sails up to 24 knots of wind speed. Everything cranked in very tight. The boat just beating away to windward and coming off the top of the waves. One of my crew snagged a girlfriend off of a Melges 24 we passed at speed going upwind, and they whooped and hollered for us. One time I snagged a crab trap! :-( Guess not the same thing.

I have converted many monohull owners with just one sail. You know that. None of them go back to a Beneteau or Catalina afterwards. Again, even the Santa Cruz 52 that "took line honors" arrived hours behind us. Funny how they announce the line honors boat with a caveot now - "single hulled boat." Ha Ha. When I won the Harvest Moon in 2000, one of the crew on a monohull was bragging about how fast they were. Until he realized we had arrived at the dock, drank a 12 pack, cleaned up the boat and sails, shower, and were eating breakfast when they reached the dock. Better place an asterisk next to that "fastest" finish time. Yeah, I don't have air conditioning, stove, or TV during the race, but I was also on the water for half the time.

Again, these boats are the greatest thing out there - if you are looking for something that truly sails/performs. But there are not cheap, which is why there are not more sailing out there. And cruising them is more akin to tent camping than a motor home. Just depends on what you want a boat for.


----------



## sailjumanji (Dec 6, 2000)

Actually, regarding tweaking the sails - I think the only difference is that the working sails are typically carbon, or some high tech composite. Correct trim is probably the main thing the winners do in this One Design fleet. The Class Rules limit the equipment and boat differences. On our 28R, we had a cunningham, the mainsail was loose footed. Higher wind called for more mainsail tension prior to the start of the race. Downwind in high wind we used the jib with the spinnaker, and of course the main. When it went light, the jib was dropped. Barberhaulers on reaches, and on the jib when going downwind. Mast rotated to 90 degrees going downwind; pointed aft when upwind. Are you getting an idea of what the third crew does? The fourth guy usually just looks for oncoming boats. Converging at 15-20 knots boat speed, with a big chute up, things can happen very fast.

You can sail the boats fast without tweaking. To race competitively, you better use the controls. Traveler, mainsheet, cunningham, clew car on the main. Going upwind, you also pump the main traveler car up and down in the lulls and puffs.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Whenever I hear "trimaran" all I can think of is Donald Crowhurst and Nigel Tetley, sorry. Speaking of tragedy, I just found out that the empty slip next to me is the gentleman that sailed out to the Farallones single handed a few months back and disappeared. Creepy and tragic, I feel sad for him and his family.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

BF-

You must be talking about the computer scientist, Jim Gray. 

SD


----------

